# Summer Conversion Of Toxic Tall Fescue.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From our good friends at Progressive Forage Grower.

Regards, Mike

http://www.progressiveforage.com/forage-types/grasses-and-grazing/summer-conversion-of-toxic-tall-fescue


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

That is about as plain as it gets.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I wonder what the relationship is between the endophyte fungus and the fescue plant. The reason I ask is that in scenarios 1 and 3, how long can the endophyte fungus survive on its own? It seems to me that any novel or endophyte free fescue would be immediately contaminated.

Just wondering.

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> It seems to me that any novel or endophyte free fescue would be immediately contaminated.
> 
> Just wondering.
> 
> Ralph


Do you mean by cross pollination Ralph?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> I wonder what the relationship is between the endophyte fungus and the fescue plant. The reason I ask is that in scenarios 1 and 3, how long can the endophyte fungus survive on its own? It seems to me that any novel or endophyte free fescue would be immediately contaminated.
> 
> Just wondering.
> 
> Ralph


The endophyte is in the individual seed. It does not cross contaminate. Basically, the type is "bred" into the seed.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Tim/South said:


> The endophyte is in the individual seed. It does not cross contaminate. Basically, the type is "bred" into the seed.


I originally was taught the same thing--that the fungus lived in the seed head. But then I read other opinions that said the fungus also lived in the leaf joint. In the first case, seed head, simply baling it as it is heading out over several years should eliminate the fungus.

But, if the fungus is also in the leaf, then no amount of baling would eliminate it.

And then....how does the fungus propagate? Spores, like most fungi? If so, wouldn't there be spores in the soil that would contaminate a novel fescue?

I also read an opinion that planting an endophyte free variety could be contaminated by a neighboring field that is infested.

Like the TV show, SOAP, "Confused? You won't be after the next episode!"

Ralph

Confused...and waiting for the next episode.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Ralph, as I understand it, the fungus is throughout the plant and is in varying concentrations in varying places within the plant during its cycle. It is ALWAYS in high proportion in the lower 4-6 inches of the plant (its defense against overgrazing) and then migrates to the top of the plant as it starts producing seeds (see link for chart http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/36305-going-back-to-grass/page-2?hl=endophyte#entry300409 )

I am also to understand that the endophyte can live for @ 1 year on its own...meaning if you have a bag of KY31 fescue (normal endophyte fescue) and store it for a year, the endophyte dies and you NOW have KY32 (endophyte free fescue).

Furthermore, I understand if you have KY31 fescue and KY32 fescue in the same field, they will not cross contaminate. But, what occurs is: the KY31 Fescue flourishes (due to its defenses) and crowds out the KY32 and eventually leaves you with ALL endophyte fescue again.

Again, that's just MY understanding from the articles that I have read.

Hope it helps a little.

Mark


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

It is true the ergot endophyte is found in the plant, not just the seed head. But the plant initially became infected by the seed which contained the harmful ergot endophyte. It is in the seed and remains in the plant that seed grown. Fescue needs an endophyte to remain vigorous. Just does not to be a harmful endophyte.

There are many opinions concerning toxic fescue. It is a hot topic with pages on the search engines.

I like the articles backed by research.


----------

